# Early season squirrel hunting question



## Cvandiver777 (Aug 23, 2017)

What are some of yalls tactics or early season squirrels? I dont have any dogs, i usually go and find where some acorns are plentiful, but having a hard time this year.. any tips?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 23, 2017)

Sit still and wait. Pop them as they start doing what aquirrels do.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Aug 23, 2017)

go sit in your deer stand in some hardwoods. pretend your deer hunting and the squirrels will be everywhere.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 23, 2017)

Hickory trees on a creek with a shotgun. Just walk slow n you can hear em cuttin up above.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 23, 2017)

their cutting young hickory nuts right now


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 24, 2017)

I would find hickory trees at sit there. If it has nuts then they will be there soon.


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 26, 2017)

There seems to be no hickory nuts at several places I have been this year.  I have killed em all out of chestnut oaks or cutting black gums.  I usually kill them slipping up old loggin roads looking for them in the trees. If your quite they will give themselves away.


----------

